# Canton, Teufel oder Jamo ... brauche hilfe.



## Sunjy (13. August 2009)

Servus leute.


Bin in meiner heimkino suche auf nun 3 Boxenhersteller gestoßen die ich in die engere auswahl gekommen sind. Deshalb wollte ich hier mal die Profis sagen evtl kann man aus den technischen Daten schonmal rauslesen was evtl etwas besser klingen sollte.


Zuerst wären da die hier:
Heimkino-Set Motiv 6: Design-Lautsprecher von Lautsprecher Teufel 

Gefallen mir ganz gut und in den tests auch immer herrvorragend abgeschnitten.

Dann noch die von Teufel:
Heimkino-Set Theater 3 Hybrid: Hybrid-Standboxen von Lautsprecher Teufel

Optisch auch gut ... vorteil ich brauch keinen Woofer extra stellen.

So jetzt mal ne marke die ich überhauptnicht kenne.
Jamo S 606 HCS 3 Schwarz - Jamo 5.0 Lautsprechersystem| redcoon Deutschland

kenn mich leider nich aus und kann nich sagen ob die evtl besser sind als die von teufel.

So dann gibts noch die Canton GLE Serie.
GLE 470 - GLE Serie - CANTON pure Music (de)

Optisch mit am schönsten aber kein plan wie sie im vergleich zu den anderen sind.

So nun noch einwas.

kann ich diesen REviever für alle anlagen gleichgut nutzen oder ist der für einige zu schwach? Onkyo Europe - TX-SR606


Ich benutze das system hauptsächlich für heimkino und dafür sollte es auch die Beste leistung bringen. Musik hören kann ich auch wo anders.


Also hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen und mir tipps geben... wäre super dankbar für jede hilfe.

Sunjy


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. August 2009)

Die Cantons sind hier von allen Lautsprechern Definitiv die besten, Jamo ist auch nicht schlecht aber nicht diese!
Teufel ist eine sehr sehr gute Firma und da hast du alles komplett und musst nichts mehr zu kaufen,, nur würde ich lieber die hier nehmen da sie einfach mehr an Leistung und Power fürs Kino gucken haben:Heimkino-Set Theater 1: Klassiker mit neuer Technik von Lautsprecher Teufel

Standlautsprecher die du dir selber zusammen stellst, ist immer die beste Wahl, wesshalb ich dir auch zu den Cantons rate! Hab selber Cantons und bin schon wirklich sehr sehr Penibel was Klang betrifft und Canton macht seine Sache sehr gut.

Und noch zwei kleine Tipps nebenbei...1:gehe einfach mal Probehören, den dieser Thread hier wird schon sehr bald mit äusserungen wie mach das besser, die sind mist und so vollgespammt werden...was dir vom hören zu sagt ist halt für dich das beste...notfalls schickst du alles zurück....

Mfg


MOD-ED: verweis/gemecker auf den shop entfernt. gruß, storm


----------



## Sunjy (13. August 2009)

Vielen dank schonmal für den Tipp.

Meinst du ich brauch zu der GLE Serie noch nen Woofer dazu oder bringen die auch so ordentlich Bass... wollte vorne halt die 470 2mal dann den 455 Center und hinten die schmalen 410 Boxen nehmen.

Woher kommst du den evtl kann ich bei dir mal probehören wenn du die auch hast das wäre echt spitze... leider kenn ich bei mir in der umgebung keinen Händler der diese Boxen ausstellt.


Dann wäre noch die frage mit dem Reciever... is der den ich gepostet habe ok oder brauch ich was besseres?

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. August 2009)

Hab die GLE 490er und ich brauche zurzeit kein Subwoofer, den 455er hab ich auch, der isz echt sein Geld wert.
Als Surround nutze ich die 430er die auch echt abgehen...man muss aber dazu sagen das ich auch absolut genialen Gegenspieler mein eigen nenne (Denon Avr 2809) der alles aus den Lautsprechern rausholt......
Ich komme aus Berlin, wenn du in der nähe wohnst kannste gerne mal vorbeischauen....
Aber auch ich als nicht so Bassverliebter werde mir noch irgendwann einen Subwoofer zulegen.Wenn du noch Fragen hast, hause einfach raus.

Mfg


----------



## Sunjy (13. August 2009)

Hey super... also bis auf das ich hinten die kleineren nehmen würde und vorne auch die etwas kleineren genau das system was ich nehmen würde...


Glaubst du das die kleinen hinten reichen? schon oder is ja nur für den souround sound eigentlich.

Berlin is natürlich n ganzes stück ... hast du den nen Blue Ray player dranhängen evtl würd ich mir das mal überlegen um die Probezuhören das wäre schon klasse.


is dein Reciever den viel besser als der Onkyo den ich nehmen würde kenn mich da leider null aus.

Sunjy


----------



## netzmonster (13. August 2009)

Hallo Sunji,

also ich kann dir die teufel boxen nur wärmstens empfehlen, da ich selber mir vor kurzem welche angeschafft habe und sehr zufrieden bin.

von canton muss ich abraten habe die sofort wieder zurückgeschickt waren vom klang nicht annähernd so gut wie die teufel boxen.

wenn du am anfang noch kein geld für einen ordentlichen receiver hast, wart noch eine weile und kauf dir erstmal die decoderstation 3 von teufel (hat 2 optische anschlüße und reicht erstmal aus)

alles andere wirst du ja dann sehen


----------



## Sunjy (13. August 2009)

hattest du die GLE von Canton oder eine andere serie?


und welche Teufel boxen hattest du den wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## netzmonster (13. August 2009)

nein irgendeine andere reihe,

und von teufel habe ich die motiv 5 

fakt ist halt, dass du preislich bei teufel und leistungsmäßig gut aufgehoben bist. alle anderen sind halt nun mal teuer weil da canton oder weiss weiß ich drauf steht


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2009)

Hier habe ich einen Test zu den GLE 490 verfasst. Könnte beim Kauf helfen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-test-hifi-lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-a.html

Ich würde dir empfehlen gleich die GLE 490 zu kaufen. In ihr kommt nämlich hochwertigere Technik zum Einsatz (z.B. entstammt der Mitteltöner aus den teuren Karat und Ergo Serien). Alles weitere an Informationen findest du im Test.

Pauschale Antworten wie oben sind aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Einfach Probehören und selbst beurteilen. Die Canton steht in nahezu jedem MM und Saturn und Teufel bietet eine vierwöchige Rückgabemöglichkeit an.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2009)

Also das Motiv 6 hatte ich selber und es ist absolut abzuraten, sich das Ding anzuschaffen. Keine Kabel liegen bei, bei Musik ist es ein Totalausfall... Einzig für Filme war es...brauchbar, mehr aber nicht. Das beste Set dürfte wohl von Canton kommen, ansonsten ist die Theater Reihe von Teufel auch etwas wert.
Aber wie gesagt: selber hören hilft am meißten


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2009)

Ok habt mich überzeugt dann wird auf die Canton gesetzt....


Wie is das mit dem Reciever kann ich den für die benutztn oder reicht ein kleinerer/billigerer oder brauch ich noch was mit mehr bums?

Wie gesagt bestes Preisleistungsverhältnis einfach.


Hauptsache er kann ps3 blue ray und spiele mit bester Quali rauspowern.


Und nochwas... meint ihr die Canton Gle 410 sind für hinten ausreichend? oder währen die größeren um vieles besser? also nur für die Souround boxen mein ich?


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2009)

Der im Startpost verlinkte Onkyo reicht für die Canton GLE 490 vollkommen aus. Den Nachfolger (607) gibt es mittlerweile für 400 €. Ein echtes Schnäppchen in meinen Augen. 

Die kleinen 410 sollten ausreichen, wenn du einen Sub zur Unterstützung hast und nicht gerade neue DB Rekorde aufstellen willst.


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2009)

Ja da wollte ich dich noch frage... wie siehts den bei den 490igern mit dem Bass aus... wäre ein Subwoofer für Filme noch empfehlenswert oder bringen die genug Bumms rein?



Die kleinen wären spitze weil die so schön schmal sind das gefällt mir recht gut und passt auch gut zur meinem heimkinoeck^^


dann werd ich mir mal den Reciever holen und die boxen und kann dann ja demnächst auch mal ne meinung darüber Äußern.

Danke und Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2009)

Die 490er bringen genügend Bums mit. Ich persönlich finde einen separaten Aktiven Sub aber bei Filmen besser, da man dort bei Bedarf einige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat, die bei Passiv-Boxen wünschenswert wären. 

Außerdem habe ich bei manchen Filmen und Serien bemerkt, dass der Bass, wenn man nur mit Front und Rear Kanälen hört (bzw. 5.0) erstaunlich schwach ist. Als wären tiefere Frequenzen absichtlich nur dem Sub überlassen worden.

Wenn es das Budget hergibt und deine Präferenzen auf Filme und Spiele gelegt sind, würde ich noch in einen Sub investieren.


----------



## rebel4life (14. August 2009)

Schon mal bei Nubert, Klipsch, Heco, Quadral oder KEF nach Boxen geschaut? Wenn du einen guten Hifi Laden in der nähe hast, kannst du dort mal probehören, denn auf Tests würde ich mich bei Lautsprechern nicht verlassen, denn das eigene Ohr zählt und nicht das der Tester.


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2009)

Ja hab mich schon umgeschaut... gibt auch einige die mir gefallen würde... leider müsste ich da logger 500 Euro mehr ausgeben und das is mir ehrlichgesagt zu Teuer. 

falls natürlich jemand ein deutlich besseres Set als die Canton Gle Serie anzubieten hat zu ähnlichem Preis wär ich da auch nich abgeneigt. Glaub aber da wirds nich sehr viel geben oder?


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. August 2009)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Ja hab mich schon umgeschaut... gibt auch einige die mir gefallen würde... leider müsste ich da logger 500 Euro mehr ausgeben und das is mir ehrlichgesagt zu Teuer.
> 
> falls natürlich jemand ein deutlich besseres Set als die Canton Gle Serie anzubieten hat zu ähnlichem Preis wär ich da auch nich abgeneigt. Glaub aber da wirds nich sehr viel geben oder?



Also der Receiver, den du ausgesucht hast ist schon einmal gut. Der reicht locker. Mit den Boxen... Nunja, wieviel Geld willste denn max für ein Heimkino ausgeben?


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2009)

Also das Canton set sprich 2 front 2 hinten 1 Center würd ich wenn ich bissl suche so für knapp 800 Euro bekommen mit Woofer dann halt 1000


mehr will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben... am besten weniger^^


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. August 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit Klipsch? Enorme Dynamiker mit Spielfreude welche aus jedem Verstärker mühelos Discopegel zaubern, Link. Oder hier welche von Nubert: Link Ansonsten kannste dich ja auch bei Teufel umschauen, Dort hast du in Sachen Bass und Heimkino meistens keine Sorgen, einzig bei Musik haben sie teils ziemliche Schwächen.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. August 2009)

so leute, BTT bitte.
ich werde alle refs auf den shop entfernen, vor allem den hinweis "betrüger" - das man sich selbst mit solchen aussagen angreifbar macht sollte allen klar sein, oder?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. August 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> so leute, BTT bitte.
> ich werde alle refs auf den shop entfernen, vor allem den hinweis "betrüger" - das man sich selbst mit solchen aussagen angreifbar macht sollte allen klar sein, oder?



Ich habe nunmal die Erfahrung gemacht, das ist Definitiv so! 
Ist ja auch nicht schlimm das du es gelöscht hast, denn es haben zum Glück bereits alle gelesen.
Im übrigen stehe ich 100% hinter meiner Meinung und wenn jemand meint er müsse meinen ich sei angreifbar, dann ist das halt so! Ich stecke gerne auch juristische Schritte gegen mich von den betreibern der Seite ein, ich sitze am längeren Hebel wenn ich mal die e-mails der Betreiber auspacke...das ist aber zuviel OT und desshalb auch jetzt unwichtig.

Mfg


----------



## rebel4life (16. August 2009)

Noch kurz OT (hoffe das das erlaubt ist, dient zur Klarstellung):

Man darf jemanden, von dem man meint, er sei ein Betrüger nicht öffentlich als Betrüger bezeichnen, das kann straf-/zivilrechtlich geahndet werden, erst wenn die betreffende Person von einem Gericht aufgrund von Betrug verurteilt wurde, dann dürfte man diese Person als Betrüger bezeichnen. Das gilt auch wenn man 100% hinter seinen eigenen Meinung steht.


Zurück zum Thema:

Kommt vieleicht auch Selbstbau in Frage? Da kannst du richtig gute Lautsprecher selbst bauen, wobei ich mit einem Subwoofer anfangen würde, den du fürs Heimkino vieleicht brauchen könntest.


----------



## Sunjy (17. August 2009)

Also selbstbau wäre grundsätzlich sogar ne coole sache... dabei hab ich nur einige bedenken.


1stens. Die Optik... die Canton boxen gefallen mir supergut... auch die klipsch gefallen mir... bei selbstbau denk ich eher an pressspanplatten und schrauben... das wär nichts für meinen geschmack.


2tens. Habe ich Absolut überhauptkeinen plan von lautsprechern. das heißt ich weiß nich welche hochtöner mitteltöner bassboxen ich verwenden soll für ein heimkino... da gibts ja zichtausend unterschiedliche und kein plan welche ich für center sourround front und ach was weiß ich alles nutzen kann.

3tens. Ich denke das die herrsteller soviel erfahrung haben das ich da mit selbstbau niemals an die klangqualität rankommen würde von den boxen her... wenn das natürlich alles recht simpel kann man es gern versuchen.


Wäre der idee grundsätzlich nich abgeneigt.. handwerkliches geschick is vorhanden würd ich sagen.


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. August 2009)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Also selbstbau wäre grundsätzlich sogar ne coole sache... dabei hab ich nur einige bedenken.
> 
> 
> 1stens. Die Optik... die Canton boxen gefallen mir supergut... auch die klipsch gefallen mir... bei selbstbau denk ich eher an pressspanplatten und schrauben... das wär nichts für meinen geschmack.
> ...



Auch das stellt doch kein Problem dar, wenn du ein bischen bei Google reinschaust wirst du garantiert gute Foren dazu finden...
Vielleicht hier mal anmelden:Lautsprecher - HIFI-FORUM
Oder hier reinschauen:www.selfmadehifi.de
Vielleicht hier:Lautsprecher INTERTECHNIK - Lautsprecher für den Selbstbau, Hifi, Pro Audio und Car Hifi
Kann sein auch hier:• Lautsprecher Selbstbau ist etwas für Hifi-Fans | Mister Info

Ich kann dir auch diesen Kollegen Empfehlen der bereits Lautsprecher marke Eigenbau sein eigen nennt guck mal hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/33686-derbasshammer.html

Mfg


----------



## Sunjy (17. August 2009)

Danke dir.


hab mal bissl auf den seiten rumgeschaut und folgendes gefunden.



Was meinst du würde dieses Set klanglich das Canton übertreffen?


Lautsprecher INTERTECHNIK Shop - BS/MASTER5.1 | Heimkino :: Bauvorschläge ::

wäre auf jedenfall um einiges günstiger durch den eigenbau.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. August 2009)

Ich denke Klanglich kommen diese Lautsprecher Definitiv nicht an die Cantons heran, aber sind eventuell aus P/L sicht ein Kauf wert.
Aber auch hier gilt Probehören...

Helfe dir gerne weiter...
Mfg


----------



## Sunjy (17. August 2009)

Also wenn du wirlich mal etwas zeit hättest könnte man evtl doch mal im TS reden oder? würde auch die Lautsprecher einzeln kaufen nur leider weiß ich nich was da so zusammenpasst... wenn du dich da auskennst wär ich super dankbar für etwas hilfe.



Gruß Sunjy


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. August 2009)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Also wenn du wirlich mal etwas zeit hättest könnte man evtl doch mal im TS reden oder? würde auch die Lautsprecher einzeln kaufen nur leider weiß ich nich was da so zusammenpasst... wenn du dich da auskennst wär ich super dankbar für etwas hilfe.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Sunjy



Hab leider kein TS, aber kannst mir per PN deine Skype Addi schicken wenn du eine hast dann helfe ich dir gerne....


----------



## pegasus (29. August 2009)

Hey Sunyj

Also ich kann dir nur Teufel Theater 4 Hybrid empfehlen. sind echt schick vom desing. der klang ist super und die doppelte Bass power macht echt spaß


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

Am besten noch auf das Probehören verzichten, hauptsache es gefällt dir.


----------

